# Can Mahogany Be Safely Burnt In Fireplace?



## ShaneA

I have been using african mahogany on my most recent project. Starting to accumulate lots of little pieces. Usually I give all most too small to use off cuts to my mom, to burn in her woodburning fireplace. However, I have always given her domestics. Just pitched other more exotic offcuts. Since there will be quite a bit, I would hate to see it go to waste. So, does anyone know if it is ok to burn mahagony without any fumes or other crazy circumstances that would make it a bad idea. Thanks as always.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane I don't know the answer to this but I'm following along. I'm interested to see what response you get.


----------



## Loren

Yes, Khaya is safe to burn. She may be allergic to the dust 
but if the pieces are clean I would not expect problems.


----------



## ShaneA

May be a tough one to answer. I guess if there is doubt I may just pitch it. Especially the real small stuff.

Edit: thanks loren, I had typed that up and forget to post it, the posted before I saw your response.


----------



## Bearpie

The biggest factor is that you have a good updraft in the fireplace to keep smoke from coming back into the room. If you have that, you can burn most anything except toxic woods and things.


----------



## Dcase

I burned a bunch of Mahogany in my wood stove not knowing it was Mahogany. I am still kicking myself for that. I am still alive and well, my kids are fine so I would say its safe to burn.


----------

